# Exxon (Tomas) ranch



## DaveNC (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about it? I have googled it and very little info is available. Is it just for their exec or for entertaining guests? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

It's was just for exec's when I guided hunts there in the late 90's.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

porkrind said:


> It's was just for exec's when I guided hunts there in the late 90's.


 I tried back in the 90's to get someone to arrainge a hunt for me and was unable to do so ....only Exec's of the company....


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yep just the big wigs, had to travel thru there when I was pumping outta Freer. Plenty bigguns then but don't even get caught stopping to look, ask me how I know! LOL


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

For their execs and business partners, etc from all over the world.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Pops hunted there a couple times, he worked for Exxon for around 35 years. He mainly hunted quail though. He sat in a deer blind one morning but only saw spikes.

He did say it was an amazing place.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

sotx23 said:


> For their execs and business partners, etc from all over the world.


I was gonna say I thought they had guests out there there as well.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I heard it was for execs also.

I'm giving you greenies for your avatar!


----------

